# OpenOffice 2.0 - Beta

## hoschi

Hallo,

ich warte darauf jetzt seit fünf Monaten, ich will jetzt Binary-Ebuild *heul*

:/

Auf der dummen OO-Websites gibts zwar ein "tar.gz", aber da sind wieder nur lauter kleine doofe "rpms" drin, und die will wohl keiner  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psyqil

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2155664.html#2155664

----------

## hoschi

Hmm, hab jetzt OO probiert...

ich glaube Abiword und Gnumeric machen mich mehr an, vor allem weil die nicht aus sechs oder mehr verschiedenen Programmiersprachen geschustert worden sind und GTK2 verwenden, und deswegen sogar gut aussehen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gibts irgend einen guten Ersatz für Power-Point aka. Impress für GTK2, muss nicht kompatibel sein.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Hat jemand sich schon intensiv mit dem Vergleich Oo stable vs. Oo 2.0 beta vs. abiwords/gnumeric auseinandergesetzt? Falls ja, was ist wohl am besten? Oo stable sieht am komplettesten aus, hat halt auch mehr Funktionen, aber finde, es verhält und "fühlt" sich recht strange an, ab und an macht es auch Fehler und ich weiß nicht, 100 pro zufrieden bin ich nicht. Trotz einiger Einschränkungen bin ich doch gerade noch so zufrieden. Wenn nun allerdings jemand  berichtet, werde ich auch mal die Alternativen antesten.

----------

## hoschi

Abiword ist schlank, sauber und schnell - dass muss ich einfach mal sagen, es ist komplett in C oder C++ (was genau ist jetzt auch egal) geschrieben, und verhält sich dementsprechend, es basiert auf GTK2 und da freut sich auch das Auge. Gnumeric ist genau so. (halbe Stunde für beide Progs zum Kompilieren)

OO ist eine rießige Suite, die extrem lange zum Starten (brauchte), passt sich überhaupt nicht ins GUI ein (nix mit GTK2) und ein gebansche aus allen möglichen Sprachen ist (6 Stück soweit ich gehört habe, sogar Python und Java*, dürfte auch die Erklärung sein, warum man da mit 7 Stunden beim Kompilieren noch gut weg kommt). Und das Interface von OO-2.0 sieht echt mal zu abgewöhnen aus, Tschuldigung, aber da kann ich ja gleich mit wxGTK arbeiten (und dass ist hässlich...), viel hässlicher gehts kaum noch.

Ich bin inzwischen soweit nur noch drei Arten von Programmen auf mein System zu lassen:

 Shell-Programme

 GTK2 und höher (ich warte hier schon auf SVG + OpenGL, mein Enlightenment-Desktop wartet schon drauf)

 Programme mit komplett integrierten eigenem Interface, und dazu gehören nur Spiele: Quake3, Doom3, Quake4 (When it's done)

Ich bin da radikal geworden, Linux sieht echt klasse aus, man muss es nur zulassen! Sobald man anfängt irgendwelchen "Schrott" zu installieren, und damit meine ich so GUI-Krankheiten wie "amule" die mit wxGTK arbeiten (wegen der Kompatiblität zu Windows...*gg*), wird Linux wirklich schnell hässlich, und die ganzen Abhängigkeiten die man sich da wieder ans Land zieht *brrr*. Sogar meine Shell sieht besser als Windows aus, ein hoch auf Spock und VesaFB-TNG/Gensplash!

OO-2.0 hat auch Vorteile, die klar auf der Hand liegen:

MS-Office kompatibel

Impress, das mit OO-2.0 zumindest oberflächlich mit PowerPoint mithält (nur bei den Animationen konnte ich jetzt nicht sehen, hat sich das auch mal gebessert?)

Die Ximian-Version sieht nicht ganz so grauenvoll aus  :Very Happy: 

Mir fehlt jetzt leider nur der "Impress" ersatz, das Zeug in Portage sieht nicht so toll aus  :Sad: 

*Java...Java...Java nervt mich nur! Wenn ich auf etwas verzichten kann, dann Java! Am besten Javascript gleich hinter her, obwohl die nichts miteinander zu tun haben!

----------

## Lenz

Seit wann sieht denn wxGTK anders aus, als das von dir verwendete GTK-Style? Bei mir seh ich keinen Unterschied zwischen beispielsweise amule, wxMusik (beides wxGTK) und GTK2-Programmen... seitdem ich einen schönen Style installiert habe kann ich mich mit GTK sogar anfreunden; und das soll als qt-Fan schon was heißen.

Also ich hab bei mir folgende Einteilung in Sachen Oberfläche:

Perfekt: QT (aber nur, wenn auch die Styles genutzt werden, nicht so wie bei Opera z.B. nur der hässliche Standardstyle für die Buttons etc.)

Sehr gut: GTK2, wxGTK (mit GTK2)

noch OK: GTK1, OOo-Oberfläche (kA was genau das ist,)

Ekelhaft: Motif usw.

Zeitlos gut: Konsolenprogramme

Die Oberfläche von OOo2 sieht auf den Screenshots ja zumindest schonmal besser aus als vom Vorgänger. Wobei man ein Programm nicht so sehr nach dem Aussehen beurteilen sollte. Natürlich arbeitet es sich mit einer freundlichen Oberfläche besser aber letztendlich ist es auch nur ein Tool und kein Pestigeobjekt.

@ Animationen: Die sind doch ohnehin nur dazu da, um über mangelnden Inhalt hinwegzutäuschen. Die einzigste Daseinsberechtigung hat meiner Meinung nach das sanfte Überblenden von einem Dia zum nächsten, weil's im Augenschonender ist.

----------

## hoschi

bei mir übernimmt Amule (wxGTK) nicht das GTK2-Theme, xmule schon  :Sad: 

----------

## legine

Umm falls es jemanden interesiert, Hier gibt es ein ebuild für verschiedene sprachen:

german, spanish, french, italian, japan, korean, portuguese and swedish

Es ist anhand der Lokalation eingestellt.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2158054.html#2158054

Viel Spass!

----------

## Lenz

Danke!  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Läuft!  :Smile:  Saubere Arbeit @ OpenOffice.org Team muss ich da sagen. Gefällt mir wirklich gut.

----------

